# Any teachers moving out to Dubai in Aug 2013?



## flutieplayer (May 20, 2013)

Hi,

I am a secondary music teacher and I have accepted an offer in Dubai in one of the international schools. 

I am looking to get to know people before I go and was wondering if anyone knew what the accommodation was like in Discovery Gardens/The Gardens?

Cheers


----------



## flutieplayer (May 20, 2013)

Or if any groups are available of people all moving out at same time?


----------



## maths.teacher (Feb 4, 2013)

There's about 100 of us on FB. PM me and I'd give you the details...


----------



## Bobcat6669 (May 21, 2013)

Hi
I'm also moving out to Dubai in August, how is everyone else dealing with the organisation of everything?
I've also accepted a teaching job at an International school but don't know where I'll be living yet.


----------



## Bobcat6669 (May 21, 2013)

AmyWales13 said:


> Hi Bib, would. Like to join our FB group? Over 90 people from different schools moving to Dubai to teach in sep x


Hi, 
Yes please. What do I search for on Facebook?

Thanks, 
Bib


----------



## Bobcat6669 (May 21, 2013)

Ok, no wonder I couldn't find it.


----------



## Bobcat6669 (May 21, 2013)

That also explains why I've not worked out how to PM.


----------



## Bobcat6669 (May 21, 2013)

Sorry, a complete newbie!


----------



## mp170 (May 22, 2013)

Hi there, I have just got a new job to start teaching in September in Dubai, I am a single female moving alone so would love to get connected with the facebook group...


----------



## mp170 (May 22, 2013)

Hi there, could you also send me the details please? Im a 27yr old single female moving there on my own in August

Thanks


----------



## mp170 (May 22, 2013)

Hiya, no... I can't seem to pm yet, I've tried posting 5 posts but its not worked yet!


----------



## jamilh (May 29, 2013)

hi im moving from liverpool to uae also in aug to teach, dont know how to pm on here yet :/


----------



## jamilh (May 29, 2013)

hiya how can i join ur fb group? cant pm on here for some reason


----------



## Greenhannah (May 30, 2013)

Hi!
I have accepted a job and fly to Dubai in August! Would be really nice to speak to people who are in the same boat!


----------



## Greenhannah (May 30, 2013)

The fab group sounds great....Hannah Catherine Green and its a group photo with me in a black/pink dress!


----------



## Greenhannah (May 30, 2013)

FB group even haha


----------



## Gremlin86 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Expat*

Hi, I'm moving to Dubai in August too! Please can someone send me a link for the Facebook group?

Thanks


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi, I just need your name so I can add u or u can PM me when u and written 5 posts x


----------



## Gremlin86 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Dubai*

Hello,

please could I join the group? I move in August.


----------



## Gremlin86 (Apr 3, 2013)

*5 posts*

Laura Kathryn 

Manchester area 

My picture is a close up, I have blonde hair and blue eyes. My time line pic is a group of people at fitness training. 

Thank you


----------



## Gremlin86 (Apr 3, 2013)

I shall send you a PM soon. Just 2 more lol.


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

I can't find u, privacy setting pa maybe too high? Ill send. My details through a PM lol x


----------



## Gremlin86 (Apr 3, 2013)

Anyway, I'm super excited for the move!


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Is ur cover photo a long line of people? X


----------



## Gremlin86 (Apr 3, 2013)

Okay - I have it locked down!


----------



## Gremlin86 (Apr 3, 2013)

I'll post a link up in a PM.


----------



## Gremlin86 (Apr 3, 2013)

AmyWales13 said:


> Is ur cover photo a long line of people? X




Yes - with coloured bibs on!


----------



## skyrookie (Jun 3, 2013)

I'll be there as well in August. This is my second try going to Dubai. I learned a lot the first time, so hopefully this will be better!


----------



## CrisBJack (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi me and my wife moved out last year would like to join group to offer advice to anyone, we had group last year and it really helped us . Would like to just return the advice to others.


----------



## dubaimover (Jun 10, 2013)

Dear All,

I am new to this forum.I would be moving to dubai along with my husband who has already secured job.

Iam a teacher for Commerce/Finance subjects. 

Can anyone please suggest me which are the best websites to look at for applying the teaching jobs in dubai and how are secondary school teachers normally paid?

Thanks


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Tes connect have lots of jobs!! I'm primary so can't help you with that but do u mean how much or how they are paid? X


----------



## dubaimover (Jun 10, 2013)

AmyWales13 said:


> Tes connect have lots of jobs!! I'm primary so can't help you with that but do u mean how much or how they are paid? X



Dear AmyWales,

Many Thanks for your reply.

I mean to ask how much dirhams thay are paid on an average.

Thanks


----------



## ChalotteG (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi there, my husband has got a teaching job in Dubai starting in september. We will be moving in August with our little boy. He has got a job at Repton School. It would be great to hear how everyone is doing in the moving process. We have loads to do still!


----------



## ChalotteG (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi there, my husband will be starting a job at Repton school in Dubai, starting in september. So we are moving out there in August. We still have loads left to do, in the process of selling our house too! It would be good to hear how everyone is getting on! Scared but excited at the moment!


----------



## decom10 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Moving in August*

Hi guys.

I'm also moving to Dubai in August and I'm going to be living in Discovery Gardens. 
Very exciting! How are you all set for it? 
Did you have to get your degrees attested???


----------



## decom10 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Facebook group.*

Also it would be great to get in on the Facebook group too if that's possible??


----------



## maths.teacher (Feb 4, 2013)

decom10 said:


> Also it would be great to get in on the Facebook group too if that's possible??


Amy normally sorts out the Facebook group.. After a few more posts you should be able to private message. So pass over your Facebook details when you can...


----------



## decom10 (Jun 17, 2013)

maths.teacher said:


> Amy normally sorts out the Facebook group.. After a few more posts you should be able to private message. So pass over your Facebook details when you can...


Thanks for that. I'll just throw up few post here so to get me up to quota!

Finding this thread has actually got me very excited for going now that I know there are others in the same boat!!


----------



## maths.teacher (Feb 4, 2013)

decom10 said:


> Thanks for that. I'll just throw up few post here so to get me up to quota!
> 
> Finding this thread has actually got me very excited for going now that I know there are others in the same boat!!


Haha wait till you join the group...


----------



## maths.teacher (Feb 4, 2013)

decom10 said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I'm also moving to Dubai in August and I'm going to be living in Discovery Gardens.
> Very exciting! How are you all set for it?
> Did you have to get your degrees attested???


Yeah degrees along with a few other things had to be attested... 

What school you joining?


----------



## decom10 (Jun 17, 2013)

maths.teacher said:


> Yeah degrees along with a few other things had to be attested...
> 
> What school you joining?


Joining the regent international school to teach technology.
Do you know anything about it?


----------



## decom10 (Jun 17, 2013)

I only had to get my University degree attested so I may have got off lightly if you had to get a few things done.


----------



## CKEire (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi Amy,
Not sure what I'm at here! Moving to Dubai in August and would like to join FB group.
Thanks


----------



## CKEire (Jun 19, 2013)

Yeah going teaching in SRS


----------



## CKEire (Jun 19, 2013)

Can't pm guessin it the 5 posts thing?


----------



## Pand (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi, I am looking to work abroad in an International School and have seen many vacancies for jobs in Dubai, but I would be moving as a family with 2 children and an unemployed spouse, so would you recommend Dubai for family living???


----------



## CKEire (Jun 19, 2013)

Will try an reach quota with few nothing posts-apologies to all!!


----------



## CKEire (Jun 19, 2013)

Do I just click on your profile pic to pm you?


----------



## CKEire (Jun 19, 2013)

In a word Amy, no!


----------



## CKEire (Jun 19, 2013)

Sorry Amy doesn't seem to be giving me option, not to worry might try again tomo might be delay or somethin, thanks for gettin back to me


----------



## CKEire (Jun 19, 2013)

No, on iPhone would laptop be better do ya reckon?


----------



## 187iban (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi everyone! Just joined the forum, wanted to introduce myself - I'll be moving out to Dubai in August. Really excited! From what I've read I need 5 posts to send a pm, so I can join the FB page?


----------



## 187iban (Jun 20, 2013)

Cool as soon as I'm up to 5 posts I will PM you.


----------



## 187iban (Jun 20, 2013)

Sheffield Private School


----------



## 187iban (Jun 20, 2013)

Great!


----------



## nicst90 (Jun 21, 2013)

hi guys,

Just wondering, i am teacher from ireland and looking to move over to Dubai to teach.
is there a particular agency that is beest to work with to organise jobs and that?
And what time of the year does recruitment take place?
Are most people living singlely or can you live with a partner?

Sorry for all the questions just it is so hard to find genuine information and its something I am really interested in doing, would love to hear about the process you went through.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## nicst90 (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks for that!!!

And do you still get allowances with your living expenses and flights if you don't go through an agency?
Thanks for the help, its great to know because I wouldn't be ready by this September but I would defo consider it by January!!!


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

You could try a recruitment agency called Teachanywhere. Check out their site, upload your CV and supporting statement plus make contact with them directly.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

AmyWales13 said:


> You get a tax free salary and most schools offer a standard international package which includes:
> • initial flight and relocation costs
> • annual flight home in summer
> • visas
> ...


Be careful quoting the package especially free education for 2 dependants as not always the case.
Best to look at what is offered in job specification or through a recruitment agency and take care about gratuities too with term of contract.

Good luck!


----------



## 187iban (Jun 20, 2013)

nicst90 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> Just wondering, i am teacher from ireland and looking to move over to Dubai to teach.
> is there a particular agency that is beest to work with to organise jobs and that?
> ...


Seek teachers recruitment agency are very good. They're quite through and it will take some time to register but they're the best ones I've dealt with.


----------



## nicst90 (Jun 21, 2013)

thanks everyone!!!


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

AmyWales13 said:


> Yeah I know that's why I said MOST schools as I know not all offer the same!! It all depends on the school! I think of its a good school then the package is good  I'm very happy with my package and school!! X


That's good news for you. Every 'good' school can be different and offer different packages......most are attractive and for the experience and lifestyle a bonus. Its an area that one needs to tread carefully with when even saying most schools. Hope you have a good start in September!


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sorry shel I've just realised all my posts have been deleted, sorry I didn't realise I was doing anything wrong!!  x


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2013)

Not a problem, but for reference here are the forum rules......

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

We also have social groups on here you can set up.....

Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - Social Groups

Preferable imo than having everyone seeing your personal details on fb.


----------



## CrisBJack (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm sooooo llooking forward to going back to Dubai


----------



## Rayman786 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi,

I have been offered a job at an American primary school which is going to be taken over by Gems. details still to come through but i know its in sports city. Would be good to hear from people who might be joining me. 

Oh and would love to join the FB group!


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

Rayman786 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been offered a job at an American primary school which is going to be taken over by Gems. details still to come through but i know its in sports city. Would be good to hear from people who might be joining me.
> 
> Oh and would love to join the FB group!


Hi there,

Is this the one you are referring to:

Premium American School | Premium American School


----------



## Rayman786 (Jul 4, 2013)

*premium school*

I believe that this is the one, however no details have been formally released. I do know that it will be an american school and the word premium was mentioned several times in correspondance


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

Rayman786 said:


> I believe that this is the one, however no details have been formally released. I do know that it will be an american school and the word premium was mentioned several times in correspondance


When do you start? I have a friend who is starting there as well but after getting the offer and everything, he is yet to know where the school will be.

They still have a lot of time as the school year will start only in Sept.


----------



## Rayman786 (Jul 4, 2013)

Mclovin oo7 said:


> When do you start? I have a friend who is starting there as well but after getting the offer and everything, he is yet to know where the school will be.
> 
> They still have a lot of time as the school year will start only in Sept.


I have been told that teachers will be arriving around the 16th/17th August with induction on the 19th and school opening around september.

formal contract should be sent out 15th with details of the school to follow.

I have just been told that Utility bills are not included in the package, Is that the standard? 

Also what are people paying for utilities each month. My school have advised me that they will be in the region of 500-1000aed depending on usage.


----------



## volleygurl (Jul 16, 2013)

I would love a link to the facebook group.....would like to get to know some people that are newbies or been in Dubai a while and have advice to offer.


----------



## maths.teacher (Feb 4, 2013)

Rayman786 said:


> I have just been told that Utility bills are not included in the package, Is that the standard?


It's standard in Dubai for utilities not to be included.



volleygurl said:


> I would love a link to the facebook group.....would like to get to know some people that are newbies or been in Dubai a while and have advice to offer.


What school will you be starting?


----------



## volleygurl (Jul 16, 2013)

Not sure looking a couple now.....


----------



## maths.teacher (Feb 4, 2013)

volleygurl said:


> Not sure looking a couple now.....


Yeah always best to do research. Too many not so good schools in Dubai.


----------



## volleygurl (Jul 16, 2013)

DAA and DAS are full but there is a new school called CAS and they have 650 kids *built for 1500 kids. They have space and they have a principal that used to work at DAA, their website looked good and I have a call into them next week.


----------



## maths.teacher (Feb 4, 2013)

volleygurl said:


> DAA and DAS are full but there is a new school called CAS and they have 650 kids *built for 1500 kids. They have space and they have a principal that used to work at DAA, their website looked good and I have a call into them next week.


That a state or private school?


----------



## volleygurl (Jul 16, 2013)

Private....American school.

Where do you teach?


----------



## Rayman786 (Jul 4, 2013)

volleygurl said:


> Private....American school.


That sounds like the one that i will be working at! In Dubai sports City. Its a take over bid, so should be interesting.


----------



## volleygurl (Jul 16, 2013)

We are looking at CAS and Bradenton Prep! When do you start, end of Aug? What do you teach?


----------



## Rayman786 (Jul 4, 2013)

volleygurl said:


> We are looking at CAS and Bradenton Prep! When do you start, end of Aug? What do you teach?


Hi

I will be teaching ICT to the Elementary school kids. Soo far I am pleased with the process, the apartment looks great! and the principal seems nice and friendly


----------



## volleygurl (Jul 16, 2013)

Is that Computers?


----------



## Rayman786 (Jul 4, 2013)

volleygurl said:


> Is that Computers?



lol...it is!!!


----------



## volleygurl (Jul 16, 2013)

Cool


----------



## Rayman786 (Jul 4, 2013)

Any luck with securing a job?


----------



## volleygurl (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes that is done we just have to accept it. Husband has to work out some of the fine details of the contract still but it's close. Can't say who it's with.


----------



## Rayman786 (Jul 4, 2013)

Great. ...


----------



## uzyy08 (Jul 14, 2013)

volleygurl said:


> I would love a link to the facebook group.....would like to get to know some people that are newbies or been in Dubai a while and have advice to offer.


Could you advice me on how to be added on the fb page pls


----------



## sna (Jul 18, 2013)

Hello, 

I am also moving to UAE for the first time. I got a job as a primary teacher and would love to connect with people before I leave! 

Thanks


----------



## maths.teacher (Feb 4, 2013)

sna said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am also moving to UAE for the first time. I got a job as a primary teacher and would love to connect with people before I leave!
> 
> Thanks


Hey, what school will you be starting?


----------



## maths.teacher (Feb 4, 2013)

uzyy08 said:


> Could you advice me on how to be added on the fb page pls


Hey, so what school will you be starting?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Ok got a question for you Maths Prof.

1
121
1331
14641

known this what would be (a+b) ^15 ?


----------



## sna (Jul 18, 2013)

It's a school located in Al Ain. I am still in the midst of obtaining final paper work and information so not sure which school I may end up at. For now, I am trying to familiarize myself with Al Ain. Have you ever been to that area? Or heard anything about it?


----------



## uzyy08 (Jul 14, 2013)

maths.teacher said:


> Hey, what school will you be starting?


The Sheffield private school


----------



## fkathryn87 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Moving to Dubai*

I'm moving to Dubai at the beginning of September. Super excited and nervous. I'd love to get connected to people through that facebook group.


----------



## maths.teacher (Feb 4, 2013)

fkathryn87 said:


> I'm moving to Dubai at the beginning of September. Super excited and nervous. I'd love to get connected to people through that facebook group.


Hey what school will you be starting?


----------



## fkathryn87 (Jul 21, 2013)

It's actually a private American setting working with children with ASD. I'll be working as an OT.


----------



## maths.teacher (Feb 4, 2013)

fkathryn87 said:


> It's actually a private American setting working with children with ASD. I'll be working as an OT.


Cool.. Sounds interesting.


----------



## volleygurl (Jul 16, 2013)

Do you know where you will live yet?


----------



## livestrong69 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Accommodation*

Hi,
Also moving to Dubai in August, and on the look out for a decent studio, somewhere near the Dubai Mall area, if you perhaps come across places that doesn't suit you, and i'll do the same. 
regards,
Peter:fingerscrossed:


----------



## EmCaunt (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi everyone


I am also moving out to Dubai to teach in August. Really excited (and nervous!!) and would love to get speaking to other people in the same boat. 

Could I join the FB page too please  

Em


----------



## Anie (May 27, 2013)

Hey, I've just accepted a job in Dubai (primary teacher) can I join the FB page pls!

Thanks


----------



## sna (Jul 18, 2013)

EmCaunt said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> I am also moving out to Dubai to teach in August. Really excited (and nervous!!) and would love to get speaking to other people in the same boat.
> ...


I'm also moving to teach this August, but in Al Ain. I would love to join that page too! Can someone let me know how I can join!?


----------



## Anie (May 27, 2013)

sna said:


> I'm also moving to teach this August, but in Al Ain. I would love to join that page too! Can someone let me know how I can join!?


The FB page remains a mystery


----------



## EmCaunt (Jul 24, 2013)

Is anybody going to The English College?


----------



## sna (Jul 18, 2013)

Anie said:


> The FB page remains a mystery


Haha, Indeed! Do you know when will you be leaving in August? My school has disappeared all of a sudden!


----------



## maths.teacher (Feb 4, 2013)

EmCaunt said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> I am also moving out to Dubai to teach in August. Really excited (and nervous!!) and would love to get speaking to other people in the same boat.
> ...


Hey what school will you be starting?


----------



## maths.teacher (Feb 4, 2013)

Anie said:


> Hey, I've just accepted a job in Dubai (primary teacher) can I join the FB page pls!
> 
> Thanks


Hey what school will you be starting?


----------



## EmCaunt (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm going to teach history at The English College. Fly out 29th Aug and will be living in Al Barsha


----------



## Anie (May 27, 2013)

maths.teacher said:


> Hey what school will you be starting?


Wesgreen International school, it's in Sharjah...I read mixed reviews online...:fingerscrossed:What about you?


----------



## Anie (May 27, 2013)

sna said:


> Haha, Indeed! Do you know when will you be leaving in August? My school has disappeared all of a sudden!


I'm going in 2 weeks...get settled before school starts  When are you moving?


----------



## maths.teacher (Feb 4, 2013)

EmCaunt said:


> I'm going to teach history at The English College. Fly out 29th Aug and will be living in Al Barsha


Haven't heard of it. Is it a new school?


----------



## EmCaunt (Jul 24, 2013)

No it's been open for about 20 years... It's in jumeriah


----------



## sna (Jul 18, 2013)

Anie said:


> I'm going in 2 weeks...get settled before school starts  When are you moving?


Oh wow! That's so soon. Please share your first journal with me; in terms of your experience in the country. I have no idea when i will be leaving as my school is still working on the visa and flights. Did your school purchase the ticket for you or will they reimburse?


----------



## maths.teacher (Feb 4, 2013)

EmCaunt said:


> No it's been open for about 20 years... It's in jumeriah


Cool. Private school?


----------



## EmCaunt (Jul 24, 2013)

maths.teacher said:


> Cool. Private school?


Yeah it's a private school. Where are you going to be teaching?


----------



## maths.teacher (Feb 4, 2013)

EmCaunt said:


> Yeah it's a private school. Where are you going to be teaching?


I'll be teaching in one of the Gems school..


----------



## livestrong69 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi,
Count me in, I am also moving in August, and need to create a new social circle, so let's stay in touch,
regards,
Peter





fkathryn87 said:


> I'm moving to Dubai at the beginning of September. Super excited and nervous. I'd love to get connected to people through that facebook group.


----------



## fkathryn87 (Jul 21, 2013)

The school/clinic is in Dubai Health City. I'm hoping to be somewhere within close range to that. I'm used to walking everywhere around the city I'm not so sure how that will work with desert temperatures.


----------



## maths.teacher (Feb 4, 2013)

fkathryn87 said:


> The school/clinic is in Dubai Health City. I'm hoping to be somewhere within close range to that. I'm used to walking everywhere around the city I'm not so sure how that will work with desert temperatures.


Well in summer, walking around for a few minutes will be very difficult.


----------



## Rayman786 (Jul 4, 2013)

*walking in dubai*

walking around in Dubai during the summer months can be difficult with temperatures reaching 40 degrees, most people would struggle


----------

